# Angeln in Grömitz



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (30. Juli 2013)

Hey Bordies

da ich nächste Woche nach Grömitz fahre wollte ich euch fragen ob man jetzt im Sommer von der Seebrücke aus angeln darf.Im Internet stand immer mal das man es darf und mal nicht darf.
Wie ist es nun dort und wenn man darf stehen jetzt im Sommer die Chancen wegen der Wärme gut oder schlecht?
Außerdem will ich wissen,ob es dort in der Umgebung einen guten See zum Spinnfischen gibt.
Danke im voraus

MfG
Martin


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Grömitz*

Moin 
Das Angeln im Sommer von den Seebrücken ist nicht erlaubt .
Rechts neben dem Yachthafen Richtung Pelzerhaken ist eine schöne Strecke die man astrein mit der Spinnrute beackern kann. Da könnte auch mal ne schöne Mefo ans Band kommen.
Gruß


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Grömitz*

Danke für den Tipp..Echt schade, dass man nicht darf aber dann werd ich mich mal über Mefos belesen


----------



## peiner freak (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Grömitz*

miet dir nen boot im jachthafen und dann raus auf 18m  da steht im mom der dorsch.....


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (3. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Grömitz*

^^mit einem Mietboot raus war auch ein Gedanke aber ich habe mich dann doch für nen Fischkutter entschieden, da das erst mein 2. Jahr an der Ostsee mit Angel wird und ich selber noch Erfahrungen sammeln muss 
Grus Martin


----------



## peiner freak (14. November 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Grömitz*

Hauptsache hat spaß gemacht....


----------

